# Frequency Translation Module



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Anyone know exactly how the FTM works? Is this a shipping solution that will work with both KA and KU band installations?

There's a picture of it on page 39 of this D* shareholder presentation:

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf

I've got a couple of DVR's with only single tuner hook-ups and it looks like this device might offer a relatively simple way to address this shortcoming.

/steve


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm assuming that it is a way for DirecTV to put all satellite signals onto one wire. Think of it as a super stacker.

I doubt current receivers can utilize it unless there is a super destacker that works with it.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Pure speculation on my part, but here's my guess:

Instead of stacking chunks of 16 transponders, the box stacks individual transponders. Obviously there needs to be a smarter protocol between the STB and the box. Something more advanced than 13V/18V and 22 KHz tone.

I suppose the alternative of stacking 5 GHz or so onto RG-6 is possible. But that has its own problems. E.g. attenuation at 5 GHz is incredibly high. The STB would have to be very very sensitive to recover the data.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Anyone have one of these installed? I'm trying to decide if I need to run another wire in my new house or not.... Any idea of cost if you have had it installed?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I don;t think it exists yet. It definitely is not available for retail sale at this point AFAIK.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

It is used to swap the 250-750 and 1650-2150 bands, so the tuner only needs to cover 950-2150. Sort of selectable stacker/destacker. Comes with the H20's.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

k2ue said:


> It is used to swap the 250-750 and 1650-2150 bands, so the tuner only needs to cover 950-2150. Sort of selectable stacker/destacker. Comes with the H20's.


I thought it would convert a single input into dual input...ie for Tivos? But you'd have to stack it first at the dish I assume.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

I think I want one! I think it may save me having to run two new cable runs underground from our detached garage to our house. We were some of the 1st DirecTV customers and are more than perterbed at the idea of having to place an UGLY AT9 on our main house when we have a perfectly good and hiden view that has worked with MPEG2 for a decade. 

four lines out of dish into the "Frequency Translation Module" then to the house using existing RG6 then into a "super destacker" WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!

I may wait on HDTV to get this. I have a $5K Pioneer Elete ariving this weekend but the wiring and curb appeal issue may make me watch STD broadcasts till the Frequency Translation Module arives and perhaps also the HD20. 

Sad to say goodbye to TIVO but it had to happen at some point.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

Dish has a similar unit that supposedly allows a single coax run to the receiver. There's a 'destacker' at the receiver end that gives you the two tuner inputs. It appears to handle three satellites. That's all I know about it, but it sure would be nice if DTV now has an equivalent.


----------

